# 1886 Operation Maintenance Manual



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is the Operation Maintenance Manual for the 1886-04. 
I was not able to get all the pages into one
PDF file because of the 1.04 meg limit on attached
files, so I have broken the manual into 2 posts.

Here's the Cover to Pg 12


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

and Pg 13 to the Back Cover


----------



## wes1886 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks for listing the manuals very interesting


----------



## tmur1957 (Jun 26, 2011)

*1886 hydro filter*

i was looking for a cross reference to the tranny filter on my 1886 hydro


----------



## tmur1957 (Jun 26, 2011)

manuals are very informative,thanks.


----------

